
Kill Your Ego to Achieve Software Success - wayofthesamurai
https://thinkfaster.co/2017/07/kill-your-ego-to-achieve-software-success/
======
draw_down
If you actually kill your ego, you won't care about success. (I mean this in a
good way.)

~~~
jbob2000
Eh, I'd change that a little:

If you actually kill your ego, you won't care about metrics of success.

You won't care about money or awards that come from success, but you'll still
appreciate that you did something and it worked out.

~~~
draw_down
Hmmmmm. I'd guess that if your ego is well and truly dead, it wouldn't matter
whether it worked out, and you wouldn't bother "appreciating" what you've
done. That sounds a lot like ego to me. You would just do, without regard for
any of that.

------
lostmsu
This little pet blog post is not going to lead anywhere good.

------
ashwinaj
Thanks for the write up! I know a bunch of people who need to read this :)

------
notadoc
Far beyond software, losing your ego about most things is helpful.

